
Results of Universal SARS-CoV-2 Screening in Women Admitted for Delivery in NYC - bookofjoe
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2009316
======
bookofjoe
>Of the 211 women without symptoms, all were afebrile on admission.
Nasopharyngeal swabs were obtained from 210 of the 211 women (99.5%) who did
not have symptoms of Covid-19; of these women, 29 (13.7%) were positive for
SARS-CoV-2. Thus, 29 of the 33 patients who were positive for SARS-CoV-2 at
admission (87.9%) had no symptoms of Covid-19 at presentation.

